# [HARDWARE] Clavier USB qui ne fonctionne pas sous Gentoo

## BoOmSlAnGz

Bonjour,

J'ai fait hier l'acquisition d'un clavier USB (filaire)  Samsung, ce clavier fonctionne parfaitement sous Ubuntu, mais pas sous Gentoo, A boot de la machine il me parle d'une source du kernel appelée : "drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c"

J'ai cherché dans la configuration de mon noyau, tout me semble correct, je ne vois pas ce que je pourrais activer de plus...

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce que je dois activer dans mon noyau pour que ce clavier fonctionne ?

PS : Il ne fonctionne ni en console, ni sous X.

Merci ! bonne journée

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Tu as suivi le guide usb ?

Il faudrait peut être aussi que tu indiques ta config noyau et ce que dit dmesg (ca va pas être facile sans clavier).

Enfin tu as asseye avec un live cd voir si le clavier fonctionne ?

Bon courage.

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse.

Oui j'ai jeté un oeil dans le guide :

 *Quote:*   

> (Ensuite les éléments HID. Vous devez sélectionner le support des entrées
> 
> HID si vous avez un périphérique d'entrée USB comme un clavier, une souris,
> 
> un joystick...)
> ...

 

Mais il n'en est rien ... 

Non je n'ai pas testé le live cd.

Je ne suis pas chez moi donc dès que je rentrerais je regarderais ce que dit dmseg

Merci.

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

J'ai oublié de mentionner que ma souris USB fonctionnait par contre ...

----------

## Mickael

juste pour information :

```

zgrep -i "hid" /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

```

essaye cette commande et compare le résultat.

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> juste pour information :
> 
> ```
> 
> zgrep -i "hid" /proc/config.gz 
> ...

 

J'avais essayé hier le clavier sur mon portable, aussi sous gentoo, et il ne fonctionnait pas non plus. Je viens de comparer le résultat de ta commande avec le  mien (sur mon portable). il est identique hormis le fait que j'ai une ligne en plus :

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

 

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BT_HIDP

  C'est pour le bluetooth je crois. mais regarde les commandes indiquées dans la partie 3 de la documentation usb lorsque tu branche ton clavier, on pourra surement en tirer quelques choses.

EDIT : par rapport à hid-core.c, donne nous la version de ton noyau s'il te plaît. Soit on tentera avec un noyau plus récent, soit on recompilera le dit noyau.

EDIT 2 : Il nous faut l'erreur complète au boot.

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_BT_HIDP  C'est pour le bluetooth je crois. mais regarde les commandes indiquées dans la partie 3 de la documentation usb lorsque tu branche ton clavier, on pourra surement en tirer quelques choses.
> 
> EDIT : par rapport à hid-core.c, donne nous la version de ton noyau s'il te plaît. Soit on tentera avec un noyau plus récent, soit on recompilera le dit noyau.
> 
> EDIT 2 : Il nous faut l'erreur complète au boot.

 

Ok, comme dot plus haut, je ne suis pas chez moi, mon noyau est un 2.6.17

Pour l'erreur exacte c'est pratiquement impossible de la voir, le message apparaît une fraction de seconde ... mais je vais toute de même essayer dès que je rentres chez moi...

----------

## Mickael

recherche ce message dans dmesg et messages.

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Bon voilà je suis rentré.

Le config.gz est identique, concernant les erreurs au boot, en fait mon kernel envoye en continu :

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: input irq status -32 received

 

Ce qui fait que mon /var/log/messages ressemble à ça :

 *Quote:*   

> -rw-------  1 root    root    999688786 nov 29 21:10 messages

 

J'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide là  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Bon en fait il fonctionne sur le mini livecd 2005.1 ...

Je n'en ai pas de plus récent, ça serait donc bien une histoire de config kernel ? :/

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

En fait, il ne fonctionne pas avec le livecd 2006.1 ....  :Sad:  Même problème que sur ma Gentoo ...

C'est pas possible, je ne doit quand même pas être le seul à avoir un clavier USB .........  :Sad: 

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Voilà ça fonctionne, en fait j'ai compilé une version plus récente du noyau et ça passe ....

Merci à vous en tout cas.

----------

